# Systematic Theology (In 2 Vol.) By: R.J. Rushdoony



## ANT (Oct 28, 2005)

Does anybody have this? 

Any comments?

The reason I am asking is that Chalcedon Store has this Item marked 30% off until January 13th. They are asking $49 for the 2 Vol. hardcover set.

I'm thinking about picking it up, but I want to hear some comments first.

Thanks,

Here's the link ....
http://www.chalcedonstore.com/xcart/product.php?productid=2513&cat=0&page=2




[Edited on 10-28-2005 by ANT]


----------



## ChristianTrader (Oct 28, 2005)

http://www.mtolivelibrary.org/booklist.pdf

Mt. Olive is having a book sale (been going on for over a year). They have the book for only 30 plus shipping.

I have it but have not read most of it yet. From what I understand it is not a regular systematic, more of a group of separate topics put together, under one cover. But that aside, it is supposed to be quite good.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 28, 2005)

Anthony,

I have it, and hardly ever consult it. But that should not surprise you anyway, should it?


----------



## Solo Christo (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey Fred,

Then perhaps you'd like to put it up in the Lets Do Business forum. How much would you ask?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 28, 2005)

I wouldn't spend money on that, honestly. I don't see how it could be worth your money unless you had every good, classic Reformed systematic available already.


----------



## ANT (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Anthony,
> 
> I have it, and hardly ever consult it. But that should not surprise you anyway, should it?



From what I have gleaned from your posts, It's been ...
Calvin ... Calvin ... and more Calvin!


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...



True! 

But I would say that it would be Calvin, Calvin, Calvin, Berkhof, Hodge, Cunningham, Dabney, Turretin, Shaw, Williamson, and many others before the "Confession is guilty of nonsense" crowd!


----------



## ANT (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by ANT_
> ...



I have every systematic you have listed here except for Shaw, and Williamson ... I do not think I have ever heard of Shaw.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...



Shaw is technically a Commentary on the Westminster Confession - but it is excellent. Williamson has commentaries on all the Westminster Standards.

I can see why you would be looking for Rushdooney then. That makes sense - after all, I have him also!


----------



## ANT (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> Shaw is technically a Commentary on the Westminster Confession - but it is excellent. Williamson has commentaries on all the Westminster Standards.
> 
> I can see why you would be looking for Rushdooney then. That makes sense - after all, I have him also!



Ahhh, In that case ... I have 4 of Williamson's Commentaries ... I am still lacking Shaw's commentary though ... I will keep an eye out for it though. 

I was just looking through my systematics and Biblical Theology Books ... I have around 17 different ones. I like to keep them on hand for reference and to understand other positions. The only STs that I have ever gotten rid of (I didn't even want them for reference) were the dispenstional authors.


----------



## AdamM (Oct 29, 2005)

My $.02 would be to pass on buying the Rushdoony and instead put the funds toward buying The Chrisitan's Reasonable Service by A'Brakel (4 volumes). A'Brakel is the best of the Dutch experimental Calvinists and in my opinion, would be so much more helpful for somone to read then Rushdoony.

http://www.heritagebooks.org/item.asp?bookId=197


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AdamM_
> My $.02 would be to pass on buying the Rushdoony and instead put the funds toward buying The Chrisitan's Reasonable Service by A'Brakel (4 volumes). A'Brakel is the best of the Dutch experimental Calvinists and in my opinion, would be so much more helpful for somone to read then Rushdoony.
> 
> http://www.heritagebooks.org/item.asp?bookId=197



I forgot about A'Brakel!! Adam is right - he is excellent!! I have vols 1-2 in Libronix format, and he is very helpful.


----------



## crhoades (Oct 29, 2005)

or....get Bullinger's Decades that was just reprinted...


----------



## ANT (Oct 30, 2005)

I went ahead and ordered the 2 vol. set. I am interesed in reading some portions of it.

I will look into A'Brakel's work in a little while ... Thanks!

[Edited on 10-30-2005 by ANT]


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 15, 2006)

Sure, Rush has problems. I disagree VERY FIRMLY with him on a few areas that people have yet to mention here. So, he was wrong on some stuff. So what? He was very astute, however, to many of the crises of the day. For one, it is very tempting for the modern American Evangelical to worship the State as God. Only God is allowed ultimacy and absolute sovereignty. Yet, many Americans ascribe the prerogatives of God to the State. Rush was prophetic on this issue. 

Also, his section on the Doctrine of God was masterful. Rush had mastered Van Til and it oozed through on his doctrine of God. 

Yeah, read him with a grain of salt. What's new about that?


----------

